# trouble breathing



## mshow (Jul 31, 2012)

Last week our rooster who was about 5. Started not eating, and gasping for air. We thought he had impacted crop, so we did the oil in water and massaged throat area. My husband said there was nothing there. He was gasping for air his comb and beard would go from read to deep purple, he would cough/sneeze every now and again. He ended up dying on Thursday. We still do not know what was wrong with him. Today my husband called and said one of our hens was dead when he went to leave them out of the coup. She showed no signs of being sick he said when was just laying there dead. Do you think this is a coincidence or 2 separate things and what should I be looking for or treating?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Could they have got into anything poisonous?


----------



## mshow (Jul 31, 2012)

They do not leave the fenced area. Only way they could get something poisonous would be someone deliberately put it in the pen.


----------

